# PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !



## Johnny the Gamer (8. Juli 2013)

*PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Liebe Freunde der Nacht,
dieser Thread soll dazu dienen, endlich eine PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 einzurichten. Da meine Freundin und ich schon eine Gilde haben, die bisher (mit uns) 5 Mitglieder hat, dachten wir uns, dass wir unsere einfach dafür verwenden. Ihr Name ist Green Hope und alle Mitglieder sprechen deutsch.
Folgende "Probleme" gibt es dabei :

- ein Serverwechsel kostet in Guild Wars 2 seit einiger Zeit 1800 Diamanten, was umgerechnet ca. 18 € sind.
- wenn wir nicht alle auf dem gleichen Server sind, können wir weder WvW noch PvP in der Gilde spielen, sondern nur als Gast auf dem anderen Server -> Dungeons und alle anderen Instanzen werden verfügbar sein 

Wer hat generell Interesse ? 
Bei Interesse bitte mal schreiben, was ihr für Charakter habt und den Account-Namen, damit man sich evtl. in Guild Wars selber schon mal austauschen kann 

Grüße aus Berlin !
Jonathan

Edit : Bitte sagt auch immer dazu, wann ihr immer so spielt 

Edit 2 : Ihr könnt auch mit mir über Guild Wars 2 Kontakt aufnehmen : crossiron.3450


----------



## Koyote (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Ich habe Interesse.
Tim.8942
Mensch Krieger
Rüstung und Waffe lvl 80 exo.


----------



## coroc (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Hallo Schwester der Nacht 

Name: coroc.6215
Charakter: Mensch, Waldläufer, Lvl 32 
Server: Flussufer
Wann? Tendenziell eher nachmittag oder abends.


----------



## uka (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Oh nein der Corox ist auch im GW2


----------



## coroc (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*



uka schrieb:


> Oh nein der Corox ist auch im GW2


 Danke


----------



## Grabbi3 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Ich hätte auch intresse.
grabbi.7693
lvl. 80, Norn, Wächter
server: Kodasch
Auf welchem Server ist den eure gilde ?
Ich spiele eher Abends oder am Wochenende auch schon eher.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Unsere Gilde befindet sich auf Vabbi 
Aber wir spielen fast zu 90 % auf Flussufer oder Elonafels !


----------



## Koyote (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Da wird es wohl auf Gastbesuchen beruhen 

4 Leute wären wir ja schonmal + die von Johnny.

Hättet ihr auch lust auf TS?


----------



## coroc (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Lust ja, in ner 1/4 hab ich Zeit. 

Hat´jemand einen TS?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

TS hätte ich auf jeden Fall Lust drauf, bräuchte ich bloß ein Mikro


----------



## coroc (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Das ist schlecht 

Ich könnte auf jeden Fall nen Channel stellen...

Achso, heute abend hats bei mir leider nit geklappt. Muss ma gucken, wie es so aussieht.


----------



## Koyote (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> TS hätte ich auf jeden Fall Lust drauf, bräuchte ich bloß ein Mikro


 Dann besorg dir mal eins


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Mache ich 

Wir brauchen unbedingt noch Leute !


----------



## Koyote (15. Juli 2013)

Scheinen sich nicht viele hier zu melden.


----------



## KornDonat (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Wenn ich mich irgendwann mal wieder zu GW 2 überwinden kann wäre ich sicherlich auch dabei 

Name: weiß ich gerad nicht
Server: weiß ich gerad auch nicht ^^
ich weiß eigentlich nur noch das ich nen Sylvari und Krieger hab ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Wir brauchen Leute, wäre echt super, wenn du Lust hättest ! 

Versuch mal deinen Namen rauszukriegen !


----------



## Schrottler (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Rodney.4895
Mensch Nekro Lvl.:50
Server is Elonafels


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Habe dich eingeladen !


----------



## Schrottler (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Habe dich eingeladen !


 
Supi. Dann schau ich nacher mal vorbei


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Account: Bioschnitzel

1. Waldläuferin (Mensch) lvl 80 (full Exo bis auf Rückenschutz)
2. Magierin (Mensch) lvl 23
3. Kriegerin (Mensch) lvl 12 (glaub ich)

Server: "Ruins of Surmia" 

 Meldet euch mal ^^


----------



## Koyote (25. Juli 2013)

Schön, dass Wir langsam mehr werden!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

@ Bioschnitzel : Bitte poste deinen kompletten Account-Namen -> Name.xxxx
Sonst kann ich dich nicht einladen !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Bioschnitzel.9410 

Wie ist das mit dem Gast sein, das kostet nix oder? War bisher nur auf meinem ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Ne, kostet nichts


----------



## coroc (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Also, ich bin jetzt erstmal 2 WOchen im Urlaub, aber stehe danach wieder zur Verfügung


----------



## Streicher1992 (27. Juli 2013)

Habe auch Guild Wars 2.
Name Petschko
Level 8 Nekromant
Spiele seid 2 Tagen. Bin meistens am abend online

Lg


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Schön, dass wir immer mehr werden !

@ Streicher1992 : Es wäre super, wenn du deinen vollständigen Account-Namen angeben würdest. Der sieht ungefähr so aus : Nickname.XXXX


----------



## Streicher1992 (28. Juli 2013)

Natürlich entschuldigung.
Gsodmoar.9382


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

@ Streicher1992 : Haha, hatte dich doch dann gefunden ! Gibt es einen Grund, warum man dich nicht anflüstern kann ?


----------



## Streicher1992 (28. Juli 2013)

Normalerweise müsst es gehen


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Hab auch Interesse.

Name: Marc.6075
Charakter: Mensch, Krieger aktuell Level 10 steigend und Charr, Ingenuir Level 39 (wird nicht mehr wirklich gespielt)
Server: Flussufer
Wann: Spiele meistens Nachmittags , kann ab 14h sein aber auch erst gegen 18h, kann ich nicht genau sagen. In Ferien/Wochenende natürlich auch mal früher.

Mic hab ich nicht und wird es auch erstmal nicht geben. Wäre schön wenn es auch ohne gehen würde


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Eingeladen  Ohne Mic ist erstmal nicht schlimm !


----------



## Koyote (29. Juli 2013)

Wann wollen Wir denn mal zusammen spielen?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Eingeladen  Ohne Mic ist erstmal nicht schlimm !


 
Danke, bin nun in der Gilde. Dann werde ich mich mal an das Hoch leveln machen.


----------



## Streicher1992 (30. Juli 2013)

Himmelskrieger welcher Server bist du denn?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Bin auf Flussufer/Riverside. Steht auch ein par Post hier rüber.

Warum fragst du?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Ich würde vorschlagen, wir einigen uns zuerst auf einen gemeinsamen Server, auf dem wir spielen wollen.
Ich wäre für Elonafels oder Flussufer


----------



## Streicher1992 (30. Juli 2013)

Achso ja hab auch gerade erst angefangen bin levelv17 schon


----------



## KornDonat (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Hab dann auch mal meine Daten rausgesucht  

Name: DumbledoreVanHelsing.2569
Stufe 60 Sylvari Krieger 
Server: Dzagonur


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

@ KornDonat : Bei dem Account-Namen kann irgendetwas nicht stimmen  Eigentlich stehen da nur 4 Zahlen hinter dem Namen


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Ich bin für Flussufer.

Wenn ich das auf der Gilden Seite richtig gesehen habe sind bis jetzt 2 auf einen anderen Server, zumindest steht bei 2 ein Servername anstatt von den Ort.

Kann man die Gilde eig. mit Gold unterstützen?, bzw. bringt das was? Könnte nämlich schonmal 1-2 Gold für die Gilde rausgeben.


----------



## KornDonat (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ KornDonat : Bei dem Account-Namen kann irgendetwas nicht stimmen  Eigentlich stehen da nur 4 Zahlen hinter dem Namen


 
Habs editiert


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Erst einmal musst du die Gilde repräsentieren. Wenn du das tust, kannst du zum Gildenbeamten (z.B. in Löwenstein) gehen und für Gold Punkte für die Gilde kaufen 

@ KornDonat : Eingeladen


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Erst einmal musst du die Gilde repräsentieren. Wenn du das tust, kannst du zum Gildenbeamten (z.B. in Löwenstein) gehen und für Gold Punkte für die Gilde kaufen
> 
> @ KornDonat : Eingeladen


 
Danke, hab der Gilde nun 2110 Einfluss eingebracht für 4 Gold 22 Silber. Jetzt kann die Gilde etwas aufgewertet werden  

Hat es eig. einen Grund warum man als "PCGHX" noch weniger Rechte in der Gilde hat als ein Welpe? bzw. wann wird man zum Jungwolf?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Ist doch noch im Aufbau ! Ich habe erstmal euch alle in eine Gruppe gesteckt 

Edit : Habe dir Recht mal ein wenig editiert, Wünsche werden gerne entgegen genommen ! 

@ Himmelskrieger : Es hat sich am Einfluss nichts verändert, immer noch 79** Punkte


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Nochmal für andere:
Der Einfluss in Gilden ist nur auf den jeweiligen Server verfügbar.



			
				Guild Wars 2 Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Spieler erzeugt immer dort Einflusspunkte für seine Gilde, wo er selbst seine Heimatwelt besitzt. Einfluss, der auf einer anderen Welt generiert wird, kann nur auf dieser Welt für Aufwertungen verwendet werden.


----------



## SiQ (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Also falls ihr ein TS und Infrastruktur braucht könnt ihr gerne mal auf den PCGHX-Clan-TS kommen (IP: pcghxclan.de). Da können wir gerne einen eigenen Bereich für euch aufmachen, falls das hier was ernstes/ konstantes wird


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Danke für das top Angebot !  Komme auf dich zurück


----------



## SiQ (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Wie gesagt könnt ihr euch zusätzlich gerne beim PCGHX-Clan bewerben. Dann machen wir n neuen Bereich auf


----------



## nulchking (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

dooppyy.9260

Server: ka feuerring oder sowas
Chars: Momentan lvl 40 Wächter am hochspielen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Eingeladen !


----------



## RedBrain (4. August 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

MordekaiZeyo.7318
Kodash (DE)


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Robonator.1043
Bin hier auf dingens... ähhh Drakans See oder sowas.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. August 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Beide eingeladen


----------



## nulchking (6. August 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Soo bin Balls Deep gegangen und alles gelöscht und nach Flussufer gewechselt


----------



## RedBrain (7. August 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Für mich dauert es noch ein bisschen, bin fleißig am Farmen.


----------



## Fexzz (7. August 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*



nulchking schrieb:


> Soo bin Balls Deep gegangen und alles gelöscht und nach Flussufer gewechselt


 
Wäh, warum macht man sowas denn?


----------



## Koyote (7. August 2013)

Weil Flussufer geil ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. August 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Allerdings


----------



## Fexzz (7. August 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Geschmackssache


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. August 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Na dann bleibe ich noch was auf Riverside, hatte eig. vor genug Gold zu farmen um zu wechseln nach Vabbi aber wenn es hier jetzt doch ein par mehr werden dann sind es hier bald so viele wie auf Vabbi.


----------



## RedBrain (8. August 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Bin von Kodash (DE) auf Flussufer (DE) umgestiegen. 64 Gold für den Umzug ausgegeben, dann habe ich nur noch ca. 15 Gold übrig.


----------



## coroc (10. August 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

So, ich war im Urlaub, bin dann ab Montag wieder da.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. August 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Nulchking, warum bist du raus ?


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (13. August 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

ich installiere das spiel gerade wieder.
meine ID: krabby.4693 ... wir sehen uns ingame!


----------



## RedBrain (3. September 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Bis jetzt hat es sich nicht geändert. Hm...

Ich werde vielleicht auf andere Gilde umsteigen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. September 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Was meinst du ? Was sollte sich ändern ?


----------



## RedBrain (4. September 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Ich denke darüber nach. 

Falls Du online bist, können wir im Spiel darüber diskustieren, wie es weiter gehen soll.


----------



## RedBrain (4. September 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Johnny und ich haben es gemeinsam diskutiert. Er war ein bisschen Enttäuscht von dieser Situation. Er selbst weißt nicht, wie es weitergehen soll. Nach langer Diskussion haben wir endlich neue Aufgaben für unsere Gilde:

1)Werbung machen
Um mehr an Einfluss für unserer Gilde zu gewinnen, brauchen wir neue Leute, die auch als Anfänger zugelassen sind.

Hier lauten unsere Werbetexte:
>>Unsere Gilde Green Hope [GH] befindet sich im Aufbau. Keine Pflichten. Auch für Anfänger zugelassen. Für weitere Fragen schreiben Sie mir bitte eine persönliche Nachricht. <<
Für die Mitglieder im PCGHx-Forum, bitte schreiben Sie eine PM an Johnny The Gamer oder an mir, falls Sie an unserer Gilde interessieren. Für Fragen können Sie hier im Thread stellen.

Habt euch Geduld, bis sich einer meldet und auf keinen Fall die Werbetexte im Chat spammen!

2) Keine Pflichten!
Die Pflichten unserer Gilde sollte es nicht geben. Habt Euch gemeinsam Spaß mit Mitspielern. Ihr seid frei von Abenteurern.

3) Die Aufwertungen unserer Gilde
Crossiron (Johnny The Gamer) ist der Hauptzuständiger, der die Aufwertungen ausführt bzw. bearbeitet.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. September 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Ich danke die für deine Worte. Zu 3) -> das ist lediglich auf Vabbi der Fall, das ist nämlich mein Heimatserver und somit der Server, wo die Gilde errichtet wurde. Der rang "PCGHX" hat auch die Rechte, Aufwertungen komplett zu bearbeiten.


----------



## RedBrain (7. September 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Noch was: Bitte vergesst Euch nicht, für unsere Gilde zu repräsentieren!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Bin nun nach Vabbi gewechselt weil es momentan kostenlos ist. War in der letzten Zeit in GW2 leider inaktiv und nicht mehr in der Gilde.


@Johnny the Gamer : Hast PN


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Habe dich wieder eingeladen !


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Wollte nur noch anmerken dass wenn ich ein par Tage nicht online war, ich einfach keine Zeit hatte. 
Also wirft mich bitte nicht gleich raus wenn ich etwas inaktiv war.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

hahah, das wird nicht passieren


----------



## Onkeldieter (18. Oktober 2013)

Wieviele seit ihr denn bzw. wie viele Leute sind denn aktiv dabei?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Eigentlich keiner mehr, jedenfalls nicht wenn ich on bin


----------



## Robonator (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Joa, wäre ja dann auch noch mit reingekommen aber GW2 ist nu irgendwie auf Eis. Das Game bzw der "ehemals" volle Server auf dem ich war ist nu scheinbar verlassen. Mit etwas Glück begegne ich hin und wieder mal nen anderen Spieler und selbst die großen Städte sind einfach leer. Das macht i-wie keinen Fun


----------



## Telmur (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren, auf Elonafels ist immer genug los und wenn man mal stirbt ist sehr schnell jemand am stisselmenissel und belebt einen wieder. 
Kann ich mich auch noch für die Gilde bewerben? 

Name: Hubbatt.7204
Char:  Mesmer (21)
Srvr:  Elonafels (DE)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Also, viele Leute sind nicht mehr aktiv in der Gilde, deswegen habe ich jetzt mal alle rausgeworfen, außer Telmur (den ich eingeladen habe) und Himmelskrieger.

Ich habe jedoch alle ehemaligen Mitglieder immernoch in meiner Kontaktliste, bitte meldet Euch unbedingt bei mir, wenn ihr wieder aktiv seid und reinwollt


----------



## Atomtoaster (14. November 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Mittlerweile noch was ergeben hier?

Hätte interesse, war aber nei der große GW Spieler, weil ich alleine keine Lust hatte.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. November 2013)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Ich bin sehr oft online, ja


----------



## CryanB (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Interesse meinen Nekromanten aufzunehmen? Bei wem kann ich mich denn melden?


----------



## Kusanar (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Is hier eigentlich noch was los? Und seid ihr immer noch auf Flußufer? Bin auf Elonafels und da is immer was los in den größeren Städten... da möcht ich ungern weg und auf nen leeren Server wechseln


----------



## OLLIWOOD65 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*



CryanB schrieb:


> Interesse meinen Nekromanten aufzunehmen? Bei wem kann ich mich denn melden?


 
Bei wem kann man sich melden, wenn man aufgenommen werden möchte?


----------



## CryanB (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Gute Frage. Habe leider auch keine Reaktion erhalten...


----------



## coroc (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Schreibt den TE doch mal hier im Forum per PN oder Ingame an. 

Sein Name müsste im 1. Post stehen...


----------



## CryanB (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Gesagt, getan... bin sehr gespannt, was sich so in GW2 tut. Mein Wächter lechzt nach Action...


----------



## Kusanar (15. April 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Und? Hat sich was Neues ergeben oder ist die PCGHX-Gilde mittlerweile Geschichte? Irgendwie gibts hier im Thread kein Feedback mehr...


----------



## coroc (15. April 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Sagen wir es so: Ich hab lange nicht gespielt, weil ich keine Zeit hatte, und wenn ich Zeit hatte, war nie jemand da, mit dem ich zusammenzocken konnte...


----------



## Dwayne1988 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Vielleicht können wir das ganze ja wieder ein wenig aufleben lassen 
ACC dwayne.8024
Server: Kodasch 
Char: Duana Olafsdotter, Waldläufer lvl 80
Spiele meist am Wochenende und bin auch manchmal abends ca 20 Uhr in der Woche unterwegs.
Bei Interesse könnten wir ja wirklich was grösseres draus machen außer nur verliese abklappern und so.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Spiele in letzter Zeit auch wieder häufiger, bin ab morgen aber erstmal für eine Woche in Paris !


----------



## xeranova (26. Juli 2014)

Bin auf dem Server dzagonur wenn wir eine Gilde machen wäre das nur für pve ausser es würde jeder den Server wechseln. Da ich wvw spiele in einer großen Gilde Wechsel ich ungern.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Guesten geht ja trotzdem noch, trotz Megaserver-Gedöns 

Werd mich hier melden wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit hab, dann komm ich auch gerne zu Besuch. Momentan hält mich mein RL auf Trab.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. September 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Das neue Update zieht einen großen Wandel in Sachen Gilden mit sich. Es ist nun so, dass eine Gilde nicht mehr durch die verschiedenen Server getrennt ist, auf der sich die Spieler befinden.

Also bitte unbedingt hier melden, wenn ihr noch Interesse habt ! 

Hierzu ein paar Infos :



> Guilds
> Guilds will now be global and shared regardless of the world you are on.
> Influence and the merits earned by a guild in each world will be combined into one pool.
> Any upgrade or unlock will be combined into one guild, any duplicate unlocks or upgrades will be refunded.
> ...


Quelle : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/September_2014_Feature_Pack#Guilds


----------



## xeranova (14. September 2014)

Also ich wäre dabei.wäre mal gut wenn sich jeder der mit machen will melden würde.meine wvw Gilde wurde aufgelöst. Ich wäre dabei. Für alles pve mässige. Also seid nicht schüchtern und meldet euch zu Wort.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. September 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Ich mache mal einen neuen Thread auf, habe irgendwie das Gefühl, hier liest keiner mehr mit :/


----------



## xeranova (14. September 2014)

Versuch ist es wert. Zum Beispiel. Neue gilden offensive in gw2


----------



## Kusanar (18. September 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Also ich für meinen Teil lese schon noch mit, bin aber momentan nicht mehr so aktiv. Daher auch noch keine Wortmeldung


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. September 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

ist das zeitlich oder lustbedingt ? Das eine davon lässt dich ja vielleicht durch die Gilde ändern


----------



## Kusanar (18. September 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Neeee zeitlich  Familie und so


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. September 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Achso, ich kann dich ja trotzdem schon mal ein einladen oder ?!


----------



## xeranova (18. September 2014)

Also ich find die Beteiligung ist zu wenig. Grad mal 2 Leute in der Gilde bringt es nicht. Traurig aber wahr. Die Gilde besteht schon ihr müsstet euch nur melden. Durch die neuen Updates ist es egal welchen Server man hat.


----------



## Kusanar (18. September 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Jo, einladen kannst ja trotzdem. Capparezza.4810


----------



## Godbite (21. September 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

kann man sich ja mal angucken kanst ja mal einladen.

Ingame charakter name: Godbite

Charrs: Krieger, Wächter, Dieb, Ele, Ingenieur jeweils stufe 80 full exo teils aufgestiegen equipt
Server: Flussufer


----------



## xeranova (21. September 2014)

Bei dir fehlen die Zahlen  also so kann man dich noch nicht einladen


----------



## Godbite (21. September 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Ein Charaktername kann man doch einladen? Oo

nja dan: UltimateWarrior.1946


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. September 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

@ Kusanar & Godbite : Eingeladen


----------



## xeranova (21. September 2014)

Das mit char Name hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert. Leider. Aber dann hab ich da irgendwie einen bug drin. Muss ich mal testen.


----------



## Kusanar (22. September 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Bin jetzt dabei, dankeschön  muss jetzt bloss mal zeit zum zocken finden


----------



## Kusanar (24. September 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

War jetzt gestern mal wieder on. Viele sind wir ja nicht gerade. Kanns nicht glauben dass wir nur 4 Leute sind die GW2 zocken??? Kommt schon Leute, da geht mehr


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. September 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Na klar geht da mehr ! Mache morgen mal ein neues Thema auf !


----------



## Kusanar (4. November 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Juhu! Wo seid ihr denn alle??? Niemand mehr in der PCGH-X Gilde ausser mir und noch einem "Hinterbliebenen" 

Also wer noch Lust und Laune hat kann sich gerne mal hier melden, bitte mit "Name.xxxx", und ich lade euch liebend gerne ein!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. November 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Gibt es eine Level Begrenzung?


----------



## Kusanar (4. November 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Nein. So schnell, wie du bei GW2 levelst, macht das auch keinen Sinn 
Jeder ist willkommen, auch Gelegenheitsspieler. Hab selber nicht so viel Zeit wegen Familie.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. November 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Ich hab damals mit Level 42 aufgehört und hab zufällig während des Halloween Event wieder angefangen, und hab mich innerhalb von 2 Tagen auf Level 80 gespielt  ohne groß jetzt Nächte durch zu spielen .


----------



## xeranova (4. November 2014)

Ich bin Aus der Gilde raus weil es nur 4 Leute waren. Das macht keinen Sinn. Ich hab da lieber eine richtige Gilde wo die Leute auch da sind.


----------



## Kusanar (4. November 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*



xeranova schrieb:


> Ich bin Aus der Gilde raus weil es nur 4 Leute waren. Das macht keinen Sinn. Ich hab da lieber eine richtige Gilde wo die Leute auch da sind.


 
Wie heißt es so schön: Von nichts kommt nichts  Irgendwer muss den Anfang wagen. Und solange du nicht repräsentierst, stört der eine Eintrag mehr ja auch nicht...

@MezZo_Mix: Ja, das Halloween ist für so einiges gut. Im Labyrinth schaff ich meine täglichen in nicht ganz 25 Minuten


----------



## xeranova (4. November 2014)

Aber ich bin lieber in welche drin wo auch was los ist. Die Anzahl ist leider begrenzt.


----------



## Kusanar (4. November 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Null problemo, jeder wie er will  Ich zwing dich nicht dazu


----------



## Kusanar (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Also ich bin noch hier... da einige ausgestiegen sind, hab ich mittlerweile die Gildenleitung "geerbt".
Sollte doch noch jemand hier sein, der GW2 spielt und gerne mit in der PCGHX-Gilde dabei wäre ---->>>> MELDET EUCH


----------



## Anoy1988 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

welchen server biste drauf? wenn dan nur SFR weil ich reiner wvwler und pvpler bin


----------



## Kusanar (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*



Anoy1988 schrieb:


> welchen server biste drauf? wenn dan nur SFR weil ich reiner wvwler und pvpler bin



Elonafels. Ja, fürs WvW ist das dann leider sinnlos. Schade 
Falls du trotzdem Lust hast Kontakt zu halten, kannst du dich trotzdem gerne melden. Mein Nick ist Capparezza, Nachricht genügt.


----------



## Kusanar (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Wake Up Call 

Noch einen (in Zahlen 1) Tag bis HoT Release !!!!!!!

Ich hab zwar kein HoT, wer aber die ganzen Neuerungen zum Anlass genommen hat, das erste Mal bei GW2 reinzuschauen (oder wer einfach mal wieder Lust bekommen hat) ---> Meldet euch


----------



## TessaKavanagh (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Ich bin tatsächlich auch noch in GW2 aktiv, ein Gildenplatz (meinerseits) ist allerdings nicht mehr frei. Irgendwie waren die fünf Plätze zu schnell voll. Kannst mich ja mal ingame anschreiben. Trenne meinen Forennamen sinnvoll mit einem Leerzeichen in zwei Teile und du wirst fündig werden


----------



## Kusanar (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Komm ich gerne darauf zurück, momentan bin ich aber sehr kurz und selten  online. Spätestens nächste Woche (zum Halloween-Event) geht hoffentlich  wieder was


----------



## TessaKavanagh (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Halloween Event steht heute ab ca. 13:00 auf dem Programm  Dann heißt es ab ins TS3 und SOS Taschen farmen


----------



## Agrend7 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Spielt von euch noch jemand aktiv? Habe vor ca. 1 Monat angefangen zu spielen. 

Schöne Grüße
Agrend


----------



## Kusanar (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

War nur zwischendurch wiedermal online und war die letzten Monate eher seltener am Start. Wenn sich aber wieder ein paar Leute finden, die aktiv zocken, könnte ich mich auch mal wieder aufraffen 

Die Gilde gibt es auch noch... wenn auch fast leer.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Bin zwar nicht in der Gilde, aber noch "aktiv" d.H. zumeist Abends mal da ein bisschen Fraktale o.ä. spielen. könnt mich ja einfach mal suchen  Name: "Tessa Kavanagh"


----------



## Kusanar (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Meiner is nach wie vor "Capparezza" 

Ich guck jetzt mal rein und wäre ne Weile online *zwinker zwinker*


----------



## tj3011 (5. August 2016)

*AW: PCGHX-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 !*

Ist die Gilde momentan aktiv oder eher nicht so?

Gruß Dominik


----------

